# Bike shops in guadalajara?



## cummings93 (Jan 17, 2007)

hey all-I live south of Guad. and am desperate for a bike. Problem is, all the the stores in the area sell pretty crappy stuff. I have been doing an uncanny amount of internet investigating in hope of locating a decent shop in Guad., but no luck.
Anyways, Warp (thanks btw) introduced me to this board and I am pleaing for any help here. 
So... anyone know about some shops in Guad. where a man could get a decent ride?
Thanks


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I see your question has been unanswered for a while, but hang in there- a few guys from GDL post here sometimes, but not like the DF crowd. Keep checking and I`m sure they`ll eventually see it and give you some information.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Depends on what you call crappy stuff.
You can go to Vazher (El Chino) at Niño Obrero and find a lot of Turbo and Alubike stuff as well as Treks, Giants and C'dales.
You can also try Moab bikes (Mariano Otero y Copérnico) and ask Beto to bring you any kind of bike you want from across the border.
So, what kind of crappy stuff you get depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm from DF but these guys seem to have some decent stuff, good luck

MAISTERWERK
Av.Circunvalacion Jorge Alvarez del Castillo 1069 A
Col. Country club
Guadalajara, Jalisco CP 44620
LADA SIN COSTO: 01 800 5525870
TEL. (33) 38177702 -38177708


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I'm from DF but these guys seem to have some decent stuff, good luck
> 
> MAISTERWERK
> Av.Circunvalacion Jorge Alvarez del Castillo 1069 A
> ...


I forgot about them, Ghost and Votec bikes, Syntace and Shwalbe distributors, good prices and service.
My last purchase was with them.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

También está ProJatt en Los Cubos, Giant, Gary Fisher, Trek, etc.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dang, Doc! Carbon fiber helmet? I hope you weigh more than 50 kilos or a good wind will probably pick you up and drop you half way to Vallarta!


----------



## cummings93 (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay...thanks for all the recomendations. However, being completely unfamiliar with Guadalajara I wouldn't have a clue where to find:
1. ProJatt en Los Cubos
2.Vazher (El Chino) at Niño Obrero 
3.Moab bikes (Mariano Otero y Copérnico)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

This might help:

http://www.guiaroji.com.mx/


----------



## cummings93 (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay-thanks for the map site, but...
what is "colonia" and "c.p."?
Is Los Cubos a town or a part of Guad?
As well, Mariana Otero (calle) has five different entires in Guia Roji..which one is it?
The Guia Roji site is confusing me more
Thanks for your help everyone, but his is seemimg more and more like lost cause. Maybe, as fate would have it, I am not supposed to buy a bike while here in mexico.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

cummings93 said:


> Okay-thanks for the map site, but...
> what is "colonia" and "c.p."?
> Is Los Cubos a town or a part of Guad?
> As well, Mariana Otero (calle) has five different entires in Guia Roji..which one is it?
> ...


colonia: neighborhood (roughly, refers to a certain area of the city)
C.P.: Código Postal or Zip Code 
dont quit on the bike thing, if everything fails you could get a taxi to show you where those places are


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Dang, Doc! Carbon fiber helmet? I hope you weigh more than 50 kilos or a good wind will probably pick you up and drop you half way to Vallarta!


Faux CF, but it's neat and still lightweight. It's the T-mobile helmet, I just didn't like the original pink one that much.
@cummings, sorry I didn't check my pm until now, you a have a pm.


----------



## swimfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Aqui dejo unas que estan de lujo y buenos presios, claro tambien son bueneas bicis.

Rafael Sancio 378
Col. La Estancia ´´SPECIALIZED´´
Tel.- 36 73 28 52
[email protected]

Otra Tienda es.....

Av. Eulogio Parra 2790
Col. Providencia GIANT
Tel.-36 41 65 90
[email protected]


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

elcoolio1 said:


> Old thread, but ....
> Thanks


Your best bet would be to leave them at a wrench shop. There are a couple of mechanics that sell used, they could help for a couple of bucks.


----------

